
Ask HN: What's the word for 'doing things the same old way with a new tool'? - fossterer
It&#x27;s the word for &#x27;doing things the same old way even when you have a new technology&#x2F;tool with new capabilities&#x27; -- something that sounds like syroglephic, seiroglyphic.
======
dangrossman
I think you're looking for "skeuomorphic", though it describes form (mimicking
the aesthetic of something else) rather than function.

~~~
fossterer
Exactly! Thanks dangrossman

